# New Champ comes Home..



## ItsMare (May 3, 2008)

Hello All. My name is Mary-Ann and I suffer from MHS.  I have my first AKC Champion, he completed with 4 point major on June 25th. Although I did ring training in preparation to take him out, for many reasons I opt'ed to have a handler. He completed his championship in < 2 months.

He has been home for a few days now. Prior to him going out he was only in our home about 2 months. He has no house manners at all. I was working with him prior to him going out. He is almost 16 months old. Since he has been back, he is very anxious I think from so much freedom and from the break in routine. He is spending alot of time on my deck when he is not under foot in the house. He travels up and down the large deck and kinda pings off the window. He does not know how to walk down 4 small steps to the yard. When I bring him in the yard he seems afraid of the grass, as it is foreign to him.

I am being very patient and kind and forgiving. I am writing to see if anyone else has been in this situation and if you have any other hints as to what would make him feel better. I know it will take alot of time, but thought i'd open up conversation on it. I love him much and would like for him to just play and be comfortable.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

First, welcome to the forum and we love pictures. How long was he with a handler for? Poor little guy sounds like he wasn't socialized as a puppy- did he live in a kennel? When you had him before did you take him out introducing him to new people and places? I would really just try to build a relationship with him (just as if he were a rescue dog). Slowly introduce things and try not to overwhelm him and keep everything positive. Keep treats on you and motivate him to go out in the grass, to be with you, etc. Have all good things come from you. I do know they say some dogs need to be taught to play with toys, etc. They have toys where you can put food inside them and ones where in order to be fun the dog has to interact with you, etc.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Mary Anne ,What is his history prior to you getting him at 14 months.?


----------



## ItsMare (May 3, 2008)

Hi ya. Thanks for the responses. Reddi's history prior to our family adopting him... He comes from a show home and to the best of my knowledge he was being raised for show. Thier practices included most of his time in a 3x3 pen, going out on a concrete deck for a bit and table and lead training. He attended puppy shows with them etc. He had no points prior to us adopting him. He has a lovely nature and tons of affection and hav kisses. He is just very high strung, he seems not to know how to just be calm and play. He loves toys and appears to like the other dogs but he seems caged when he is not caged .. if that makes any sense. He is very secure in his crate at night. I have a very large deck on my house, oversized slider doors and our office has a picture window. Right now as I type he is running to the slider pinging off of it and then the window pinging off of it. I have a doggie dog and he does not have an interest in it just yet. This is fine with me as we have to get a handle on his leg lifting a bit. I am giving him lots of one on one attention and inside directly with me time. When I am not with him, he is doing this routine of running and pinging. Since we dont have plans today (the 4th) I'm trying to decide if it would be a good idea to bring him to a park without my other dogs. I don't want any more stress and am trying to decide if he would like this or if another new place may stress him. What are you thoughts on this?
Here is a picture of him with Derek prior to us bringing him to the handler. Thanks again, love the support!


----------



## ItsMare (May 3, 2008)

Hi Amanda. I failed to answer your questions.. he was with the handler the better part of 3 months. He loves to play and is so affectionate. He is just stressed when I am not directly playing with him. Thanks for the support.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I would suggest getting a trainer to take a closer look at him. He sounds like he has been sheltered too much. Definitely stressed . Where do you live.?


----------



## ItsMare (May 3, 2008)

We live in the Albany New York area. Thanks.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

The "pinging" sounds like pacing...something he may have done if he was confined and never learned how to amuse himself and blow off energy. I would say get in some good walks to help him blow off that energy and introduce him to play and toys. Try food toys, squeekers, chews, tuggers, and balls for fetch to start. Have you seen yet how he is with other dogs? Maybe you could try a little playdate with another small dog who could "model" what play is all about for him.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

First of all, congratulations on your new champion! What is his registered name? He has a beautiful coat and reminds me of a male that is out on this coast.

If he were in my home, I'd make sure he was on a very regular routine and restrict his freedom a bit and gradually add some space and extra activities with his comfort level. Living with a handler for three months probably got him on a very strict routine that gave him comfort. He definitely needs some one-on-one playtime with you. Are you going to continue to show him in the specials ring? That may dictate some future answers.


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

We got Rose from a show breeder when she was 18 months. She finished her championship at 8 months. The home that she came from was very loving and very busy with lots of dogs, puppies and activity. She was rather stressed and rather "hyper" when we got her. She and my other 2 got on famously from the start. I would say that I watched her personality really evolve over her first 6 months with us. She is energetic but not "hyper", relaxed and has full house freedom even when we are gone (compared to her avatar picture taken the first week she was with us!) We couldn't love her more. I would recommend taking him to a basic obedience class for basic manners and to strengthen your relationship. Treat him like a new puppy setting a schedule and rules and go back to crate training 101. Take him on lots of walks to keep him tired so he doesn't bounce off walls, its easier to praise a calm, tired dog than discipline a wired dog. But be patient, it might be months until you see his real personality come out!


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

Exercise would help quite a bit, I think. Also sounds as if he is really secure in his crate; can you move his crate into the deck area in the daytime, leave the door open and then he can duck in there when he needs to feel a bit more secure. Also sounds as if he doesn't quite know about windows/doors so block them off a bit or put up decals so he realizes that he can't go through it. Or (my personal solution as it kills two birds with one stone) let them get a bit grimy so he is not seeing through them as clearly. He sounds smart (wouldn't have done so well in the shows if he wasn't) but just not really socialized. To me, spending most of his time in a 3x3 pen might as well be in a puppy mill so the advice to treat him as you would a rescue is a good one. He needs time and patience. Congratulations to him and you on his win! Clearly, you two can work very well together. You must be so proud of him.


----------



## ItsMare (May 3, 2008)

I wanted to post an update to Reddi and his security level this week. Reddi has made vast improvements. His pacing/pinging is almost non existent. He has successfully layed and watched a movie with us (tilting his head here and there all the while at this thing called the tv). He takes a fancy in a colar and leash and is learning its not to show. I've successfully taught him security and trust in those things called the stairs that get him off of the covered deck to the grassy yard. He is coming around! Thanks for all the great advice and support. 

ps. I had no idea how I was going to break him of marking my home, but it seems he is following the other dogs lead and not doing it nearly at all. I am so proud. Now, onto teaching him to use the doggie door. I've had a few unsuccessful attempts with treats and being on the other end. He is fearful if I just try to push him through. I am hoping he will learn from the little 3 lb girl I have as well as the others, but he has no interest yet. Any advice on this? Thanks.


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

Congratulations on the wonderful work Reddi and you are doing together; sounds as if the other dogs are really helping out with showing him what to do. My rescues lived with four Bichons before we adopted them and that helped them quite a bit, I am quite sure. We struggled with one of them and the doggie door at first; patience and treats on the side eventually worked but it did take time and he had even used a doggie dog at his foster home. Reddi has mastered quite a few new things very quickly so the doggie door will come with time.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a friend who sent her male out with a handler to finish his championship. He came back a serial marker. She constantly has to put belly bands on him so he can be loose in the house. She has given up on getting him to quit.


----------

